# Searching a  partner for Fetish Rp ! (Hypnosis and all)



## NOODZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Heey there ! Soo as the tittle said, I'm actually searching for some dom ! That would try somes rp filled with Nsfw and all . Feel free to add me on discord if interested "triknoob#0827"


----------

